# Anyone used the Avalon Tec X sight?



## Vandall (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm putting together a budget target setup and looking for opinions on cheaper target sights with windage and vertical axis microadjust. Wondering if anyone's had experiences with this sight, or could recommend better used sights under $200usd or so. I plan to use it for a year or two until I can buy a top of the line sight.

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

Vandall said:


> I'm putting together a budget target setup and looking for opinions on cheaper target sights with windage and vertical axis microadjust. Wondering if anyone's had experiences with this sight, or could recommend better used sights under $200usd or so. I plan to use it for a year or two until I can buy a top of the line sight.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


From what I have seen of this site, it is a direct copy of the old SureLoc Supreme sights from the "day." Those were the cream of the crop back in the "day." LOL. That being said, I don't know if the Chinese version will have as tight tolerances as when Gibbs built them now. It has to be said, that as with any knock off made overseas, you may be taking a hit on quality. I haven't put my hands on one to be honest to compare it to my Supremes so I can't say for sure. But to me, if it holds up, it may be a viable alternative to more expensive sights. My original style Supremes hold up against anything out there now in my opinion. If you do go this way, let us know how they turn out for you. I am curious myself.


----------



## Vandall (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey thanks for the response. I completely agree about the likely lackluster tolerances given the manufacturing, so I'm definitely curious _how_ frustrating they'd be to deal with. If it's just an issue of things sticking and needing more maintenance and not an issue of walking out of spec, I think I could deal. That being said, a used Sure Loc Supreme has actually been what I've been looking out for primarily, as I know they do the job well.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eroxnox (Apr 7, 2021)

I've got some experience with the avalon. also there are multiple people who i train who have them.
in my opinion it is a good sight for a beginner. the tolerances are not the best compared to the more expensive sights (like axcel and shibuya) but good enough that it doesn't desturb to much.
Compared to the Sure loc it is definitely a step back.
eventualy it comes to what you are used to and what you expect.
This is a sight which you will grow out of when your skill level goes up.


----------



## VNDL (5 mo ago)

_Back in the day, like 12 years ago, I shot a Sure-Loc Contender X and I loved that sight. Now I'm back to archery since half a year after 12 years and I'm shooting an Avalon Tec X. The Sure-Loc definetely had a better finish and tighter tolerance, although the Avalon Tec X does exactly the same. I honestly don't think it's worth to pay 4x the cost of an Avalon for a Sure-loc as the avalon has identical functionality and I do not see how or why you would grow out of the Tec X as your skill level goes up, I'm shooting 44lbs on a 68" recurve bow and average around 8,5-9 on 70m, I do use additional dampers on the sight._


----------

